# Televisor Sharp dv1416sn



## raydem (Oct 2, 2005)

Hola, mi problema es que le he cambiado en interruptor por uno nuevo (el mismo modelo) y ahora se estalla el fusible, el caso es que el interruptor es el mismo, no hay nada que este mal colocado, he mirado resistencias, condensadores y demás..... pero sigo sin saber de que es..... yo creo de que es un cortocircuito pero el caso es que no se en donde ni por que.... si alguien tiene alguna idea.

Gracias.


----------



## Marcelo (Oct 2, 2005)

Si el TV funcionaba correctamente con el interruptor viejo antes que se dañara, pudiera ser que has conectado algo mal al montar el interruptor.

Si éste está integrado en el circuito ese no es el problema si es del mismo modelo como dices, pero si el interruptor va conectado por medio de cables hacia el circuito, entonces deberías revisar los voltajes de los cables y como se conectan los pines del interruptor cuando lo accionas.

Por lo que comentas pareciera que el interruptor está conectando tensión a tierra cuando lo prendes, ocasionando el corto que vuela el fusible.

Saca el interruptor y revisa las tensiones en los cables. Si no, deberás revisar la fuente de poder que es donde podría estar el problema, a ver si hay algún diodo u otro componente quemado, además deberás revisar las tensiones de transformadorrmación (transformador, bobinas o reguladores, dependiendo de si la fuente de poder es análoga o switcheada), pero creo que el problema (si lo hay) está en la etapa primaria antes de transformar.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------

